# Check this out.....



## juggernot (May 14, 2015)




----------



## bobberboy (May 14, 2015)

Oh, my...


----------



## Johnny (May 14, 2015)

LOL that won't even stir a 5 gallon bucket of paint,
much less, push a boat !! LOL
That's funny right there, I don't care where you are from.

but, it does show ingenuity - - - a weed eater motor would definitely work !!


Red Green would be PROUD


----------



## whitetailhntr (May 15, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> LOL that won't even stir a 5 gallon bucket of paint,
> much less, push a boat !! LOL
> That's funny right there, I don't care where you are from.
> 
> ...



My Milwaukee drill cuts 6" holes in 24" thick ice so i bet with the right drill that would push any boat.


----------



## overboard (May 15, 2015)

Don't know if it will work, but I like that guys thinking. I find that to be ---- creative!


----------



## nlester (May 15, 2015)

Nice wall art.

It might work except for the $3.98, 90 degree gear box that is connected to the prop.


----------



## KillerJ (May 15, 2015)

Very creative. You should borrow a row boat and try it out on the water.


----------



## Insanity (May 16, 2015)

Lol thats not the first one I've seen. 
If anyone's board. Search elctric boat motors on you tube. And hold on to your hats. 
They have some of the craziest stuff you've ever seen. Plus a real electric out board motor that will move BIG boats. I forget the name of it plus it's from some other country. But that sucker is bad! Made commercially and you can get one. For a small fortune. 
I should of posted it when I seen them. #-o


----------

